# Which gun, barrel, shot?



## HectorHunter (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm new to grouse hunting and am trying to figure out which of my shotguns and barrels are most appropriate. I have an older Remingtion 1100 12 gauge with a 2.75" chamber) and a new Mossberg 935 12 gauge with a 3" chamber.

The 1100 has a 24" non-rifled 'Deer' barrel and a long, 28" 'Bird' barrel (I'm not sure how it's choked, it does not have interchangeable chokes). The Mossberg 935 came with a 24" Turkey barrel and a 28" Bird Barrel. Both Mossberg barrels have interchangeable chokes.

It would seem that the longer 'bird' barrels would be the correct choice, but the shorter barrels might be a lot nicer in the dense brush.

As to shot and shells, can I use Magnum Turkey loads for grouse? When I first got the 935 I bought a bunch of different kind of turkey loads to pattern the gun and see which shot the tightest pattern. Having determined the best load for turkey in the 935, I now have a good number of other 3" Magnum turkey load shells that didn't pattern as tightly. Most are #4 shot, some are #5. It would sure be nice to use these up rather than buying more shells, but I need to know if these turkey loads will pattern too tight for shooting grouse on the wing.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll get some mixed reviews because many will think you're hunting sharptailed grouse as they dominate the state. I'm going to assume though that you are hunting ruffed grouse in the woods. That said, AA 8 shot (1 1/8oz 3 dram should cycle your 1100) with a short barrel and open choke, a cylinder bore would be just fine, a long shot will be 20yds, most are 10yds or less.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

For the turkey loads to use up, might as well. Just wait for em' to get way the hell out there before you shoot so they don't simulate a clay pigeon when you hit em, and have a good lead on em, their probably not very fast shells.
Edit:If they are ruffed grouse, then like he said, use a cylander bore.

I'm not sure what exactly constitutes a 'turkey barrel', other than length, but if it has interchangable chokes I would think it would work fine for the 935. For the 1100, if your going to use it, your going to have to use the 28" barrel.

Good luck on your first year of grouse hunting, it's a blast.


----------



## HectorHunter (Jul 30, 2007)

Good tips, thanks!.

Ruffed Grouse is what I'll be hunting here in upstate NY, I should have noted that in the original message.


----------

